# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  HTC module update - MTK models added 11/11/2016

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  * ChimeraTool new HTC module
Update: v 11.98.1034 11/11/2016 * *S-OFF, Direct Unlock, Repair Imei, Unlock Bootloader, Read Info:* *HTC One X9* (dual sim) - htc_e56ml_dtul*HTC ONE E9* (dual sim, TD-LTE) - htc_a53ml_dtul*HTC ONE E9S* (dual sim, TD-LTE) - htc_a50aml*HTC ONE E9 PLUS* (dual sim) - htc_a55ml_dtul*HTC Desire 728G* (dual sim) - htc_a50cmg_dwg*HTC Desire 728* (dual sim) - htc_a50cml_dtul  
__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

